

David Cameron's encryption ban is just as ignorant as Emerson’s Fox News gaffe - rossiben
http://www.information-age.com/industry/uk-industry/123458853/whos-idiot-now-prime-minister-david-camerons-encryption-ban-just-ignorant-steve-emersons-fox-news

======
finid
And what does Cameron plan to do with people who flout his encryption ban,
punish like they do in Saudi Arabia?

